# The "Would you rather game"



## Tiger (May 13, 2006)

Pretty simple. I'm going to post a question, you answer with which option and why. Then, post your own "would you rather"

here we go,

Would you rather be hanged or stoned(to death not high)?


----------



## Wildcat (May 13, 2006)

Neither!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 13, 2006)

Hanged, quicker death with the neck snapping properly....

Would u rather be stuck on a deserted island with Angelina Jolie or Jennifer Aniston????


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 13, 2006)

Angelina Jolie. She's way hotter in my opinion, and she doesn't seem as ditsy.

Would you rather have CC give you mouth-to-mouth, or lanc?


----------



## evangilder (May 13, 2006)

I think I'd rather die!


----------



## Maestro (May 14, 2006)

I don't care as long as they use a pocket mask...

Otherwise, I think I would do as Evan.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2006)

> Would you rather have CC give you mouth-to-mouth, or lanc?


Seeing how one has long hair and carries a wand and the other prances around the gym in womens tights, the question is almost moot....

Almost.....

I think the smell of sheep sh*t from the Lanc would help in the resuscitation effort.....

Would u rather be attacked by a Great White Shark or a Kodiak Brown Bear????


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2006)

Shark or Bear???

Its unlikely without any weapon that I could fight either, however there is the possibility that I could escape with some injures, there is no way I could out swim a shark but it is more likely I could run from the bear, so I choose the bear!

Would you rather steal, or be robbed?


----------



## pbfoot (May 14, 2006)

The trick with a bear is not to run but to assume a pose that makes you appear larger never tried it and chances are i never will


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2006)

> one has long hair and carries a wand



that wand wasn't mine, someone else was holding it in shot 

but hey, atleast i win


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2006)

Yea right...... And I suppose the matching green sunglasses u were wearing werent urs either....

Id rather be robbed, that way, after I disarm him, I have a valid excuse to beat his *** into the pavement...

Would u rather live in the Sahara or the Artic???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2006)

no actually they weren't, they belonged to the girl holding the wand  they were at a party........

and the Artic......

die of hunger or thirst?


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2006)

I think you would "go to sleep" if you were severely dehydrated so I go for dieing of thirst.

Listening to barbara streisand or listening to Take Twat(that)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2006)

ok the idea is that you now set a new one


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> ok the idea is that you now set a new one



The person who answers the one above them sets the new one. I answered yours so I set one, if you answer mine you set one and so on....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2006)

you edited that post  that wasn't there before


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2006)

I didn't edit it, there must have been some problem where only half the message got posted for a second, it would say below if I had edited it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2006)

> I think the smell of sheep sh*t from the Lanc would help in the resuscitation effort.....



Alas this smell has been solved with the lancs recent purchase of below product...


I think probably Take twat.

Hmmm...cant think of any new ones. Someone else make one up for me


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2006)

Dear God Almighty.....


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Dear God Almighty.....


----------



## Clave (May 14, 2006)

And so the thread unravels


----------



## Bullockracing (May 14, 2006)

Have a video of you and the "bonking sheep" posted or a video of what CC and lanc do to you after you pass out at a party posted?


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2006)

Bullockracing said:


> Have a video of you and the "bonking sheep" posted or a video of what CC and lanc do to you after you pass out at a party posted?



I guess a video of me with the bonking sheep, as what CC and Lanc would do would probally involve the sheep anyway, this way I only gotta make a cup of tea for the sheep after!


----------



## Tiger (May 15, 2006)

Cut the grass or mow the lawn


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2006)

Mow the lawn.......

Would u rather win 500 million dollars or find the cure for AIDS.???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2006)

I'd find the cure for AIDS, then sell it, getting the 500 mil anyway 

arguing with pD or Les


----------



## Bullockracing (May 15, 2006)

pD by far. Les hands out shots to the pills on the internet...

Get stuck in the office on a nice day, or outside on a cold rainy day?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2006)

In the office working on a comp on a nice day, or digging a trench on a cold rainy day???

Duh...... In the office of course....

Would u rather listen to ABBA for 6 hours straight, or Slayer????


----------



## Bullockracing (May 15, 2006)

What?! A SEAL that wants to sit on a computer? Who ever heard of that? I thought you guys would crawl through a muddy trench with a knife in your teeth for fun while cursing us REMFs! Jusk kidding Les, it gets old, I know.

Slayer anyday. I have ABBA .mp3s and have not ever listened to them.

Step into the ring with Mike Tyson or into bed with Michael Jackson?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2006)

> I thought you guys would crawl through a muddy trench with a knife in your teeth for fun while cursing us REMFs!


We crawled through more than muddy trenches, which is why sitting at a computer is all the more inviting...

Into the ring with Iron Mike, cause Flacid Mike scares me....

Who would u rather meet, Laird Hamilton or George Bush???


----------



## Bullockracing (May 15, 2006)

I would say Dubya. My only surfing experience involves body-surfing at Waiameia (sp?) Bay during a high surf advisory - very painful, but fun as heck.

Who would you rather see back as president, Reagan or JFK?


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 16, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> The trick with a bear is not to run but to assume a pose that makes you appear larger never tried it and chances are i never will



Actually ive gone bear hunting in Kelowna B.C. many times, your best chances is to slowly back away, usually they follow you but in my experiences they follow you to make sure you leave.

And bears can easily be pissed off too so firing your gun in the air or at it (unless point blank 12 guage) is a bad idea.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2006)

Yeah, but you live in grizzly and kodiak country. Bad news all around. All we get around here are smaller black bears, and they're usually more scared of people than the other way around. Every once in a while though I'll see one strolling lazily along by the highway, looking for garbage. 



Bullockracing said:


> Who would you rather see back as president, Reagan or JFK?


Reagan. He had more charisma. 

Would you rather be a fighter pilot or a porn star?


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 17, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Reagan. He had more charisma.
> 
> Would you rather be a fighter pilot or a porn star?




JFK was on those PT boats during WW2 wasnt he?


----------



## MichaelHenley (May 17, 2006)

yes. JFK was.

soz if this is repeated:
would you rather be eaten by ants (you've been tied up and covered in honey) or being eaten by a lion?


----------



## Maestro (May 17, 2006)

Well, the gladiator in me would answer the lions... At least I can fight back.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 18, 2006)

Where would you rather be/with the Royal Newfoundland Regiment at Beaumont Hamel, or The Royal Newfoundland Regiment At Gallipoli before the battle, NS will give you guys a good answer.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2006)

I will? Oh, uh...sure...Yeah, no problem.

Let's see now, something clever...Hmmm, yeah something clever. 

Ummm...oh, got it! Neither, because I'm uh..I'm from Nova Scotia. Yeah...heh, heh...heh.  


And you guys still haven't answered my fighter pilot/porn star question.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 18, 2006)

I always thought Novia Scotia and Newfoundland were just provinces in the Country of Maritimes  

Anyway Ill say Fighter Pilot, because those pornstar dudes go impitent after a while and start to look like this guy


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> I always thought Novia Scotia and Newfoundland were just provinces in the Country of Maritimes


With one key difference. We were Canadian back then (WWI), they weren't. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2006)

Fighter Pilot because being pilot gets you laid anyhow.


----------



## Bullockracing (May 19, 2006)

Destroy a Mustang (crash) due to pilot error (and the smack-talking that accompanies)at an airshow, or auger in a Mustang due to mechanical failure?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

I think I would rather go by mechanical failure.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2006)

Mechanical failure, as no pilot can be blamed for that...

Would u rather have Oprah Winfrey or Julia Child sit on ur face???


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2006)

Adler, after u answer a question, u need to ask a new one, like I did.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Oh my bad

Well I have to think about that last one you just asked


----------



## Bullockracing (May 20, 2006)

That's easy Les, Oprah can sit on mine b/c Julia Childs is dead. Live is still warm at least.

Let someone borrow your car or borrow your wife?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

They can borrow my wife!

 just kidding

Stranded in the middle of no where in 130 degree heat or -20 degree cold.


----------



## Bullockracing (May 20, 2006)

Always say wife, because if they borrow the car, you have no idea where the damage is. LOL!

-20. Unless I am on the tundra with no trees, I would survive. Heat usually involves lack of water and shade.

Go drag racing or dirt track racing?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Dirt Track Racing

Sailing or Motorboating


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2006)

Sailing (although I wouldn't mind motorboating)

SCUBA diving or Skydiving


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Skydiving

Flying or Parachuting


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2006)

Skydiving is parachuting Adler, but I'll say parachuting....

Flying cross country in a 2 seat P-51D or driving cross country in a McLaren F1....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Yes I know it is, but skydiving is not static line and I did not want to limit to just one kind of skydiving.

Anyway

Flying Cross Country in a P-51

Lets see...

Allysa Milano (present day) or Teri Hatcher (circa 1993)


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2006)

Gotcha....

Gotta go with Ms. Milano....

Would u rather have ur daughter date Marilyn Manson or 101_hussars....


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 20, 2006)

I dont know who 101_hussars is so Ill have to pass

Which would you prefer getting attacked by a pack of Hayenas or listen to Dame Edna sing for 3 hours straight?


----------



## Bullockracing (May 20, 2006)

Anyone my daughter dates can get their a*s whooped the same way, so no preference.

Dame Edna, since I can listen to horrible music easily, since my mom taught me to eat anything without complaining, and then compliment the cook even if it tasted like complete a*s. I'm tolerant....

Front row of Gwar or backstage of Metallica?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2006)

Backstage with Metallica... Seen Gwar twice in Va Beach and wasnt overly impressed, but did find the pull the baby outta the womb gimmick quite entertaining....


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 21, 2006)

Backstage with metallica, my favorite band, though was not overlly impressed with tthere latest album St. Anger.

Heres one, would you rather be a Fighter Pilot Or A Tail Gunner?


----------



## Tiger (May 21, 2006)

Fighter Pilot as I like to have control over the aircraft!

Would rather go back in time to the 60s and live for ten years or back to the 70s and live for 10 years?


----------



## pbfoot (May 21, 2006)

Tiger said:


> Fighter Pilot as I like to have control over the aircraft!
> 
> Would rather go back in time to the 60s and live for ten years or back to the 70s and live for 10 years?


Speaking from expieriance the 60s the rise of rock n roll and no disco

would you prefer to live in an area with 4 seasons or one with a constant weather


----------



## Pisis (May 21, 2006)

Oh my God! What *the f*ck* is that?!?! 
Your new girlfriend, CC?
And to answer your question, I'm already living in an area of 4 seasons.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

4 seasons, as I live in a place with only 2........

Would u rather have sex with Jenna Jameson or Pamela Anderson???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Alright answer to the first one would be:

I would rather have my daughter date Marilyn Manson than 102 Hussars.

2nd question:

Backstage with Metallica the greatest band to walk the planet.

3rd question: 

Fighter pilot

And my question:

Budweiser or water?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Oh and the last one that Les posted:


I would rather have sex with Jenna Jamison, Pam has a confirmed VD.

and...

Budweisser or water?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Water for sure, lifes blood.......

Now, if i had already drank a sixer of Red Stripe, then the Bud wouldnt be so bad.......

Would u rather go 2 rounds with Mike Tyson or Matt Hughes???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Mike Tyson, he has gotten so stupid that he probably could not hit you anymore.

Boxers or Briefs.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Briefs...

Matt Hughes would destroy any of us here, in the matter of seconds....

Would u rather be a hero or just another guy doing his job???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

As a man with a beautiful wife that I love more than anything I would just want to be the guy doing my job.

Skiing or Snowboarding?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Snowboarding, as any surfer would agree with me.......

Would u rather be in the Army, Navy, Airforce or Marines???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Airforce but hell I am in the Army so I will have to say Army.

Chevelle or Mustang


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Depends on the year, but overall, I'd have to say Chevelle......

Would u rather fish for Tuna or Shark???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Id go for Shark.

C Cup or D Cup?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

D-cup....Aint nothin like a nice bouncy pair........






Ice skating or roller-blading???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Roller Blading even though I like ice skating as well.

NHL or NBA


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Easy, NHL....

Old Tyme Fisticuff Hockey, or modern day primadonna, Euro inundated, score alot of goals hockey???


----------



## Erich (May 21, 2006)

D-cup on roller blades in Greenland in the winter . . . .ok what's the prize ?


----------



## Bullockracing (May 21, 2006)

Fisticuff hockey, way more interesting...

Legs or breasts?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

BREASTS!!!!

Ribeye Steak or New York Strip???


----------



## Bullockracing (May 21, 2006)

New York Strip

Vegas or Atlantic City?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Ur outta ur damn mind Bull.... Marinate a ribeye for 6 hours in eyetalian salad dressing and u've got a gift from God....

As a semi-regular to Atlantic City, VEGAS ALL THE WAY!!!

Would u rather win an Olympic Gold Medal or be a Pipeline Master???


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 21, 2006)

Gold medalist is Hockey

heres one for yah, would you rather be a, F4 pilot over Hanoi or an A-10 pilot over Bagdhad?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Easy one, A-10 pilot over Baghdad, and its spelled B A G H D A D not Bagdhad....

Would u rather lose ur left foot or ur right hand???


----------



## Bullockracing (May 21, 2006)

Left foot, I still need my right hand to...uh......play playstation.

Naturally aspirated V8 or turbocharged 4-cylinder?


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 21, 2006)

Bullockracing said:


> Left foot, I still need my right hand to...uh......play playstation.
> 
> Naturally aspirated V8 or turbocharged 4-cylinder?




Good answer there Bull, I couldnt have said it better myself, 

Do Jenna Jameson in a C-130 or a threesome with Carmen Electra and Pamela Anderson in the Cockpit of an F-5.


----------



## Bullockracing (May 21, 2006)

I'll go with Carmen and Pamela. Jenna's got more miles on her than those two combined.

Liquor in the front or poker in the rear?


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 21, 2006)

Mind you there is no room in the Cockpit of an F5, that was the twist,

Now for question, I would rather gear the rear,

Heres one, which would you prefer, losing nearly 40% of your income to income tax, or getting raped by a prison inmate.


----------



## Bullockracing (May 21, 2006)

I think I pay damn near 40% now (or at least it feels like it), so I'll pass on the prison experience...

Beer in bottles or frozen mug?


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2006)

I am currently paying 36% income tax, so an extra 4% wouldn't hurt too much.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Frozen mug for sure.....

Being a vegetarian for the rest of ur life, or eating nothing but steak???


----------



## Bullockracing (May 21, 2006)

I guess I better stock up on multi-vitamins, no way I'll give up steak!

Nothing but water or nothing but beer?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Depends on the beer, but if i get to choose the brand, beer all the way, as its made with water....

Would u rather have front row seats to the Stanley Cup Finals or the Indy 500???


----------



## Bullockracing (May 21, 2006)

Indy 500, a no-brainer

Superbowl tickets or tickets to all of the NBL playoff games?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Superbowl.....

Be an 2nd Lieutenant in the Marines or a Chief Petty Officer in the Navy???


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 21, 2006)

2nd Lieutenant in the Marines, 

Canadian Beer Or Mexican Beer?


----------



## Tiger (May 24, 2006)

Both are pretty duff, but Canadian is less like dish water! 

Bass or lead guitar?


----------



## Maestro (May 24, 2006)

Lead guitar.

Listening to Opera or listening to Michel, the computer engineer ?


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 24, 2006)

Opera,

Sugar Ray Leonard vs Muhammid Ali (Weight class put aside.)


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2006)

Ali by a landslide....

Would u rather punch The Reverend Al Sharpton in the mouth or put in a bullet in that stupid Dixie Chick cu*t????


----------



## Bullockracing (May 25, 2006)

Oh man, please let me shoot all three Dixie Chicks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ugly wife that puts out, or gorgeous wife that doesn't?


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 25, 2006)

Gorgeous wife, just feed her a bunch of alchohol and shes good


----------



## Pisis (May 25, 2006)

Rather flying a Bf 109 or a Spitfire in the 1940 combat?


----------



## MichaelHenley (May 25, 2006)

Spitfire.
This is one for the Aussies about here:
State of Origin: Blues or Maroons?


----------



## Pisis (May 25, 2006)

I think you're the only still active Aussie here...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2006)

Wildcat is an Aussie too, and kiwimac is a Zealy...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 25, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> ...a Zealy...


----------



## Pisis (May 25, 2006)

Hehe


----------

